# Birthing stall sizes?



## Tgmcr (Mar 29, 2020)

We are almost finished with the shell of the new goat barn and getting ready to do the inside. I keep going back and forth between how I want it laid out. I think I finally have a rough Idea of what I want to do to make things function best, however I want to make sure I give everyone enough room. would a 5x8 stall be large enough for a kidding stall for nigerians? I have always had them deliver in a stall in my horse barn so I'm honestly not sure what the norm is for goats.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

A 5x8 is fine for nigies. My main kidding pen is 8x8 but when I had a few does kidding I had a 5x8 and it was fine, just have a way to hang stuff so you have enough floor room to move around if you need to help your doe deliver.


----------



## Creekside Blessings. (Jul 8, 2021)

I have 8×12 stalls that I can divide if need and i have a 3×7 stall that works great. 
I like to have enough room to help if needed or if they have triplets or quads.


----------

